# Selene - Underworld



## nekura (Sep 19, 2003)

Cliche? Perhaps, but I'm in love with Selene's costume from Underworld. I already have some work done with it (I've been at it since I saw the previews). I plan on wearing it to Dragon*Con 2004 in August of next year. Yes, I know I'm a dork. Nevertheless...
I'm also just finishing up a costume for this year of Yuna from Final Fantasy X-2 (search for it).
As far as this Halloween, my boyfriend and are doing the vampire thing (this is our first year doing Halloween together, and I love the holiday). He's got the whole flowy silk shirt, and leather pants and that whole deal...I'm going Renaisance goth... Lot's of white poweder, fake cherry flavored blood, and black. Yes, I will post photos of that too.
-Nekura


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Welcome Nekura! Are you in the gaming industry? I'd be careful about doing any characters from Underworld untill the lawsuit with White Wolf is settled. Incase you didn't hear what happened, there's a lawsuit for copyright infringement for the film Underworld. White Wolf alleges that Underworld characters, theme and setting are based on White Wolf’s award winning games Vampire: The Masquerade and Werewolf: The Apocalypse, both set in White Wolf’s fictional World of Darkness. And writer, Collins alleges that Underworld’s script is based on her 1994 story "Love of Monsters", published by White Wolf and also set in the World of Darkness. So your character might not be well recieved--either way. I didn't want you going to a lot of trouble then not wear the costume.*


The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## WinterJewel (Sep 22, 2003)

I've also taken a liking to her costume. I think its cool to make a replica of her costume but I'm intending on doing a different design. Another costume that has taken my fancy is from the TV show, Birds Of Prey, if you've ever heard of it. Maybe that would give you some ideas as well (You could search on the web for any of the pictures, just type Birds Of Prey+TV). Anyway since I'm just starting to LEARN how to sew, any recommendations and I would also like to know how would you go about making her boots? (I would prefer to know my stuff first before I really go about doing the real costume.) Good Luck.

Cold as a Winter Storm, Silent as a Night Breeze


----------



## nekura (Sep 19, 2003)

Hmm.. that's odd. I was not aware of the lawsuit. I've met the artist that does almost all of the art for Vampire (yes, I'm quite familiar with the game... I love LARPs) He didn't mention it. I'll email him and get that story. I'd be interested to see how that turns out. In any event, yes, I understand where that might be a concern...but, I wouldn't be wearing the cotume until D*C (it falls around the last weekend in August)
Yes, wicked, I'm in the gaming industry. I work for GameStop (perhaps you are familiar with our sister stores Babbages, Software etc, or Funcoland)
Thanks for the heads up wicked, and I'll keep my eyes peeled. Although, one thing you might want to consider. It could just be a coincedence...afterall, Laurell K. Hamilton did an entire series of books on a girl who fell in love with the one she wasn't supposed to (Actually, she fell in love with the head vampire and the alpha-werewolfe..but still) The whole forbidden love thing is nothing uncommon and it could also be just a coincedence. I'll look into the story, however.
WinterJewel: My advice to you is simple, really. Find a pattern that looks somewhat similar to what you want to recreate. Also, you can find a seamstress or soemone who has done other costumes to give you guides on how to redo the pattern to your needs. Most of it is simple stuff. For her boots, I plan on buying those. Hottopic.com has a pair that is uncanny in resemblance. I already bought them. The link is here: http://www.hottopic.com/store/product.asp?LS=0&M=1153413911&ITEM=372910&RN=129
Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Hope to talk to you all soon.


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

The idea has been used by many people over and over again. I have never played W:TA and thre years ago I had a game of vamp vs werewolves, and the wife of the alpha fell in love with a 'middle class' vamp. It's a prety common thing, so I wouldn't worry about any negative thoughts towards it.

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## nekura (Sep 19, 2003)

I definately agree Raef. Like I said, by the time I get ready to do this costume, all will probably have settled down. It's going to take me a while to make the corset how I like it.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Having been to DragonCon this past year, I can say this...lawsuit or not, nobody will mind you wearing that costume.

Having traveled with a gaming company to this past year's DragonCon, D*C isn't about gaming any more. It's about costumes and celebrities, while the dealers get stuck in a cramped little room, and the gaming gets downplayed compared to all the other stuff.

Now this past year was my first year I've ever went to D*C, but several years ago, I almost went with some friends (even if the trip did fall through), but gaming was the big thing at the convention. At one time it was THE fantasy convention in the country, now it's nothing like that any more.

Sorry, working for a gaming company, we aren't happy with D*C. On a personal note, I did have a good time from a fan aspect, but not from a business aspect. Most of the gaming companies are starting to pull back from coming to D*C for the reason that it isn't about gaming any more...not even a large majority of it is.

"People want to know why I do this, why I write such gross stuff. I like to tell them I have the heart of a small boy -- and I keep it in a jar on my desk." _- Stephen King_


----------



## WinterJewel (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the link,though it loads quite slowly. Do you have any other great links for costumes and the likes of it?

Also, may I inquire where do you obtain your Leather/PVC fabric from?

Cold as a Winter Storm, Silent as a Night Breeze


----------



## selene (Jan 14, 2004)

I saw the Underworld previews on television and couldn't wait for the DVD to come out ! Selene is so beautiful, in every way! Her looks,her personality, her shape, and that pvc catsuit...omg !!! I'm in love with her ! And like others in this forum...want a costume just like HERS ! I'm going to search the web for lined pvc material, it should be faily common. Then I'll find a seamstress or costume maker and have the costume made. Thank for for info where to purchase her boots ! I've seen her corset on e-bay and will purchase that too! 
So very sorry, but there maybe more than 1 Selene at DC !!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

One time in a Halloween costume contest, one competing entry was a Playboy Bunnie, a perfect and stunning costume, thanks to the genetics of her Mother and Father, mostly.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Whiplash (Mar 22, 2004)

Hello there i have stumbled onto your site through looking for Selen's boots! Im afraid i have only just seen the film! ah! troubles troubles troubles does anyone know any sites where i can get a pair or anything like them i'm having a little difficulty and being from the great UK doesn't help! Any ideas?

Don't sell telescopes to blind men


----------



## Skittles (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey everyone, I'm new here. I am planning on making/getting/or buying the Selene costume, as is everyone else in this specific forum. I was wondering what all is the costume. I know she has the leather black trench coat, the leather corset(which I need help finding), the tight leather full body suit(which I will also need help), and the leather black boots. Is there anything else I missed? Also how would I go about making it? or finding the parts? If anyone knows what I need and where to go please help me out. Also I was wonder Nekura what the D*C was? Like where is it and what goes on there? Please write me back or even better e-mail me at [email protected]. Nekura if you would email me also and tell me about your Selene costume and all the details to help me start to make mine. Thank You all so much.

-Skittles
*TaStE*tHe*RaInBoW*


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

As for the boots, I know that New Rock sells boots that are similar to the ones in the movie, however.. they are extremely pricey. 
You might also do a search for Steve Madden's footwear. Here's one I just dug up on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63889&item=4143370028&rd=1

Check ebay every week or so and do searches on 'black boots' 'tall boots' platform boots' etc... you're sure to find something before Halloween.

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## dithniel (Jun 25, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by nekura_
> 
> Cliche? Perhaps, but I'm in love with Selene's costume from Underworld. I already have some work done with it (I've been at it since I saw the previews). I plan on wearing it to Dragon*Con 2004 in August of next year. Yes, I know I'm a dork. Nevertheless...
> I'm also just finishing up a costume for this year of Yuna from Final Fantasy X-2 (search for it).
> ...


_OMGOMG!!!!!!! ARGHHHHHH AIIIIII YAAAAAYYY!!!! ive been trying to look for selene's costume for ages i really would love to make it!!!!! except theres nobody that can help me make it!!! *sigh* when you have made selene's costume could you please please send me some photo's of you in it!!!!!!!!! i hope all goes well!!! i mustness be off!! (goes to reach for sewing kit) I WILL MAKE SELENE'S COSTUME!!!!!! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAR!!!! DOMINATION!!![}][^][)] anyways byeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxx from lizzie xxxxx_IVE GONE MAD!!!!! BELIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THE WISE VAMPIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL BOW TO THE GREAT GURU BOB!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAY!!!!! [8D]

lizzie vampire!!!!


----------



## paintsaint (Jul 25, 2003)

just browsing through and was wondering if you folks that want to find the selene costume are going to go so far as to get contacts and possibly fangs for your costume.
sheer curiousity 


If a deaf person swore, would you wash there hands out with soap?


----------



## Shadow216 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Underworld Clothing*

hey guys ive been looking for Selene's black leather coat and was wondering if you had any ideas on where to look found a couple but incredibly expensive im looking for something that looks good and mid priced 

any ideas ?


----------

